# POMPANO



## tld6008 (Mar 19, 2016)

Debated whether to do this because I can't figure out how to get the picture from my phone to my computer....
I caught 5 Pompano off Navarre yesterday before 1100, best action in last 2 years for me. All caughtg on sand fleas, plenty of them available also.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job!!
You can post pics from your phone, or email them to yourself and post from your computer.
Pics or it didn't happen..


----------



## Kessler (Nov 28, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.. 
lol..what feets said


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for posting a catch. Nice job-doesn’t matter about the pic


----------



## nixadm (Jun 10, 2020)

They are moving in, I caught 5 and lost one.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what I'm talking about. Nice job right there. Pompano for dinner!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice!

We went the last two days and it’s so muddy the beach over here is loaded with catfish.

Probably give it a go this evening.


----------

